# pokerprog



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

http://www.web-upload.com/download_...nager&order=uploaddatum&dir=DESC&von=0&where=

kann mir daraus ma jemand ne exe oda jar machen bin einfach zu doof dafür und mein cmd sacht ima das es jar befehl und co nich gibt


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

http://www.web-upload.com/dateien/1178016263.txt


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

die datei mein ich


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

wie willst du das program starten ohne main-methode und nix?


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

mainmethode soll anwendung sein, unser infounterricht war etwas arm  aus dem grund ich habe null ahnung wie gesagt anwendung() soll man starten schreibts von mir aus um oda sacht mir was ich machen muss


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

:arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic16921_vor-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.



mod? kann man closen, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

*verschieb*


----------

